# faster in reverse



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Guy's!!

Recently baught a 2008 hs928tcd to replace a 1993 hs624tcd. I am amazed by the machine but could use more speed when reversing.
Is there a way to get those machines to go faster in reverse? I know I am at the machine maximum speed, no drag and everything works fine. A puley change maybee??
Thanks!!


----------



## DaveS (Feb 6, 2015)

I have a HS928TAS… I think they are just slow in reverse. I think it's just geared lower. I too wish it was faster… turning around isn't always viable and a faster reverse would surely help.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

DaveS said:


> I have a HS928TAS… I think they are just slow in reverse. I think it's just geared lower. I too wish it was faster… turning around isn't always viable and a faster reverse would surely help.


On my 724 I adjusted the cable below the lever on the left side,just loosen the 2 nuts and bring the cable either up or down ,cant remember, I had to fool with it a bit to get where I wanted it, have the blower running and in neutral while adjusting and keep trying her in forward and reverse at full throttle to see after you adjust it, I found that if shes faster in reverse when adjusted she slowed down a bit in forward but keep playing with adjustment till I got it where I wanted it, you have to slow it down going and blowing a lot of snow anyway so didnt mind it a little slower in forward but nice to have it faster in reverse


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

I'll have to give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Took quick look at mine and the lever has 2 holes where the cable is hooked to the lever, the way it is positionned right now is on the position with the least travel of the cable, I might just try it on the other hole and see. My assumption is if the cable has more travel I might get faster forward and reverse.


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

here s what I've done, the cable is hooked to the outer hole now, it was on the inner one before. In full speed reverse the cable will go further in, therefore faster and when in full speed forward it will pull out more, hopefully faster, going out to try it.


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

And the results are...
That thing is really fast now.
I would say as fast in reverse as it is in forward, really enjoying the machine now. 
The only thing I'm worried about... is the transmission will get damaged from that modification, maybee it is ok for now but wondering if it was designed for that.


----------



## DaveS (Feb 6, 2015)

pass1 said:


> And the results are...
> That thing is really fast now.
> I would say as fast in reverse as it is in forward, really enjoying the machine now.
> The only thing I'm worried about... is the transmission will get damaged from that modification, maybee it is ok for now but wondering if it was designed for that.



That's crazy. Mine is slow in reverse by at least half of the forward speed. Hmmm.

Did you just move the cable to the outer hole or did you adjust the cable as well?


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

This topic would be good for [email protected] to chime in on. It would be nice to have my 724 faster in reverse.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

pass1 said:


> And the results are...
> That thing is really fast now.
> I would say as fast in reverse as it is in forward, really enjoying the machine now.
> The only thing I'm worried about... is the transmission will get damaged from that modification, maybee it is ok for now but wondering if it was designed for that.


Just seeing your post,I didnt even see that there was a different spot there to move the cable up,so it works way faster now you say, I just finishes 2 hours of blowing snow, I'm going to go out and change mine over now and see what happens,let you know in a little while how mine works out,good info here from you


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes, the only thing I did was to hook up the cable to the outer hole. 
Yes, if [email protected] is able to get in touch with the engeniring dept it would be nice to have their opinion on this one.
Like I said, a lot faster in reverse and didn't noticed any speed change in forward wich is ok with me, anyway we never go full speed when blowing.


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

My 724 doesn't have 2 holes like yours. It would be nice to have a little more speed in reverse.


----------



## DaveS (Feb 6, 2015)

charley95 said:


> My 724 doesn't have 2 holes like yours. It would be nice to have a little more speed in reverse.


I find faster reverse would help a lot. Sometimes with wind conditions, tight spaces, etc. it would be much easier to do a pass, back up and do another pass. If this doesn't cause any problem with the transmission I'd try it for sure. I don't need to go full speed forward very often.


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

charley95 said:


> My 724 doesn't have 2 holes like yours. It would be nice to have a little more speed in reverse.


 That's kinda weird cause I just looked at my old 624 and she has both holes too.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Way faster in reverse by moving cable down to lower slot*



pass1 said:


> here s what I've done, the cable is hooked to the outer hole now, it was on the inner one before. In full speed reverse the cable will go further in, therefore faster and when in full speed forward it will pull out more, hopefully faster, going out to try it.


I just had a chance to move my cable down to the bottom slot, the blower is way faster in forward and reverse now, awesome difference, now my 3 buddys on the street are out doing the same thing on theirs, 724's and 2 928s, nice having the blower moving way faster now, why Honda put the cables in the second slot when you by new I dont know but every honda I see the cable is in the upper slot where it makes the blower slower


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

This is really strange, my 724 [wheeled] only has one hole not two like yours.
Could this be only on the tracked models?


----------



## pass1 (Jan 24, 2015)

charley95 said:


> This is really strange, my 724 [wheeled] only has one hole not two like yours.
> Could this be only on the tracked models?


 That is a possibility.


----------



## johnbn (Dec 18, 2014)

does anyone have a service manual that would tell which hole it is suppose to be in or what the difference is?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

*Here are pages 14-12 & 14-13 of my HS828 Shop Manual*

I just installed a new shift cable (or change cable according to the parts listing) and I used the outer hole (against what the manual says) and it is mucho faster in reverse, while a little slower in forward. I would like to get Robert's opinion on this too. I'll probably put it back to spec until we hear back from Roberto.

Can anyone see the two shop manual pages I've attached? I don't see the words "Attached Thumbnails" when I look at my post like the other posts with photos do.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry I'm late...we got 0.25 inches of snow here in Atlanta recently, and the city is still trying to recover. 

So the shift lever has 3 different holes to attach the shift cable. Per the shop manual, which one to use depends on if wheel or track drive. But, there are likely other factors. 

First, that shift lever is used on MANY different Honda models, including the HS624, HS724, HS828, HS928, and HS1132. Many of these come in both track and wheel versions. So, depending on the target design specs (ground speed, traction, blowing performance, etc.) the design engineers many require the cable to mount in different locations. 

Next, these different models are sold in dozens of countries, and each one has slightly different regulations. In Europe, outdoor power equipment noise is more tightly regulated than in the USA, and Honda will often lower the engine RPM for European models to meet noise rules. A slightly slower engine would result in a slower-moving snowblower, so a simple cable position change would compensate, allowing for the same ground speed. 

Finally, it is much less costly to make one-lever with a few extra holes so it can be fitted to as many models as possible, vs. making many levers for every unique model. This is especially true when you figure the cost to pay a design engineer to make/modify a universal, single design, vs. pay the factory, material, parts inventory, etc. for a slew of individual designs.


----------



## BCCJWC (Dec 4, 2014)

Robert, do you know if the new models have the same setup with 3 different holes on the shift lever?


----------

